# Remplacement assmat mam



## analynon (19 Août 2022)

Je dois remplacer une assmat dans une mam en attente de formation
Des contrats déjà existants de l'ancienne assmat qui est parti de la mam
Selon vous cdd ou cdi
Et savez-vous si il y a un délai de la pmi pour validation afin que j'intégre la mam pour ce remplacement


----------



## Griselda (19 Août 2022)

J'essaie de comprendre:
- toi ton Agrément est valble en MAM?
- tu remplacerais une AM qui n'a pas encore fait sa première formation?
- ce sont des contrats qui exsistent déjà mais avec la précédentes AM qui a quitté son poste et donc les PE ont besoin d'une AM?

Oulà, voilà qui me semble bien compliqué!
Je ne suis pas calé en droit des MAMs et si tu souhaites y travailler je te préconise de faire les formations continues spécifiques sur les MAM car tu en apprendra surement des choses importantes.
En toute logique si la prochaine AM qui est censée prendre la suite n'est pas encore Agréée puisque sa première formation n'a pas été faite, les PE n'ont pas pu signer un contrat avec elle.
En toute logique si la précédente est partie soit elle a démissionné, soit les PE l'ont licenciée mais du coup aucun contrat aujourd'hui ne les lient avec aucune AM, ni la précédente, ni la prochaine.
Donc je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'un remplacement, mais plutôt d'un contrat initial qui s'interompera quand les PE le décideront, s'ils le décident.

Si à la base il est dit que tous nos contrats sont par defaut des CDI et non des CDD c'est avant tout parce qu'on part du principe que sauf cas de force majeur on évitera à l'enfant de devoir changer d'AM jusqu'à ce qu'il rentre à l'école. C'est la raison pour laquelle on admet un CDD possible uniquement pour remplacer une collègue qui est déjà le mode de garde de l'enfant mais pas pour organiser un futur changement.

Ma question est: pourquoi vouloir faire integrer une AM dans une MAM qui n'est pas immédiatement opérationnelle alors que le besoin est immédiat? Cela veut dire que ces enfants auront eut une 1ere AM (qui est partie), puis toi (comme interimaire en attendant l'arrivée de la prochaine), puis enfin une troisième (en esperant que celle ci obtienne son Agrément, ne change pas d'avis, que la MAM ne change pas d'avis etc...).

Pour moi ce serait bien un CDI qui devra être rompu au moment opportun, si tant est qu'il y ait un moment opportun.

Il faut comprendre qu'une MAM est un regroupement d'AMs dont chaque PE sera l'employeur de l'une d'elle, ce n'est pas une entreprise qui emploient des AMs.
Franchement ça me parait bien compliqué tout ça...


----------

